# [solved] Kernel panic provozieren?

## oma

Hallo Leute,

ich bastle gerade mit IPMI herum um eine art Applikations Cluster zu basteln. Für einen STONITH Lösung bietet sich bei mir IPMI an, jedoch suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit einen Kernel oops/Kernel panic zu provozieren um das auch unter "extrem Bedingungen" zu testen. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit sowas zu provozieren?

Thanks4anyhelp

OMA

----------

## blu3bird

Init killen ist immer ne gute Idee  :Smile: 

```
kill -9 1
```

----------

## oma

Danke für den Tipp - leider killt er init nicht - es passiert nix...

----------

## artbody

Hm so direkt nicht, aber

eventuell ein paar kernelmodule von hand mit ein paar sinnlosen daten füllen  :Laughing: 

oder mal auf bugzilla unter 'kernel panic' nachschauen  :Cool: 

z.B.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216639

oder

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205344

----------

## c_m

vllt. root-FS zermatschen (zB nen dd von /dev/random(/zero) auf das root-FS device)

Habs aber nich getestet :->

----------

## papahuhn

http://lkml.org/lkml/2001/3/21/39

----------

## oma

Das klingt doch schon vielversprechend. Ich habe also ein "kernelpanic.c" angelegt, die Eintragungen gemacht, ein Makefile erstellt und "obj-m += example-module.ko" eingetragen. Wenn ich nun ein make -f Makefile mache kommt jedoch nur no Targets: 

```
[root@oglxstipstor1n1 home]# make -f Makefile

make: *** No targets.  Stop.

[root@oglxstipstor1n1 home]# cat Makefile

obj-m += kernelpanic.ko

[root@oglxstipstor1n1 home]# ls

kernelpanic.c  Makefile
```

 hab ich irgendetwas vergessen?

----------

## papahuhn

 :Razz: 

Du musst das ganze natürlich im Kernel-Source Verzeichnis machen. Ich hab das mal getestet und es funktioniert. Den ersten include der config.h muss man bei nem 2.6.24er Kernel allerdings weglassen; die Datei gibt es nicht (mehr?).

----------

## NightDragon

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es die Möglichkeit gab via /sys/ (sysctl) irgend was umzustellen dass er das macht...

Leider komm ich ber Teufel komm raus nicht drauf....

Wenns mir einfällt, schreib ichs Dir.

Wäre evtl. der hangcheck-timer eine alternative? (nie versucht)

----------

## oma

Mhh, irgendwie bin ich dafür zu dämlich  :Rolling Eyes:  Ich hab jetzt das kernelpanic.c nach /usr/src/kernels/2.6.18-8.el5-x86_64/fs/ kopiert und im /usr/src/kernels/2.6.18-8.el5-x86_64/fs/Makefile das "obj-m += kernelpanic.o" unten angehängt. wenn ich nun im /usr/src/kernels/2.6.18-8.el5-x86_64 ein make modules mache kommt er mit 

```
 CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/microcode.o', needed by `arch/x86_64/kernel/microcode.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel] Error 2

```

 ich will aber nicht alle Module neu basteln sondern nur das eine was ich brauche - mein kernelpanic.o...

Ich werde das evt. auch mal zuhause auf meinem Gentoo testen, brauche das aber ebenso für das RHEL - sollte aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen...

----------

## firefly

schau dir das mal an:

http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/x181.html

----------

## oma

Treffer - versenkt  :Smile:  Besten Dank: Oma

----------

